# Pore throat constrictions



## Nattt

The propietary power supply alternately charges and discharges polarization sites within the soil at any and all interfaces with the soil-ground water contaminant system including, but not limited to, soil grain/water interfaces and *pore throat constrictions.*


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Tal vez restricciones [del gollete] de los poros.


----------



## Nattt

Thanks!!! But what does GOLLETE mean?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Un gollete es un cuello estrecho, como el de algunas botellas, etc., y en este contexto por extensión, de los poros del suelo.


----------



## Nattt

yes!!! Thank u soooo much!!!!


----------



## pops91710

*Pore Throat* = En una roca intergranular, el pequeño espacio de los poros en el punto donde dos granos se encuentran, que conecta dos grandes volúmenes de poros. El número, tamaño y distribución de las "gargantas" (los golletes) de los poros de control de muchas de la resistividad, el flujo y presión capilar características de la roca.


----------



## Nattt

Wow pops, amazing!!! 
podria ser algo asi como 
restricciones de las "gargantas" de los poros?


----------



## pops91710

Nattt said:


> Wow pops, amazing!!!
> podria ser algo asi como
> restricciones de las "gargantas" de los poros?


Agregué *gollete*.

"restricciones de los golletes de los poros"


----------



## Nattt

restricciones de los golletes de los poros?


----------



## pops91710

Nattt said:


> restricciones de los golletes de los poros?


 
la constricción de los golletes de los poros


----------



## Nattt

so nice of u! tkanks!!!


----------

